# Cheap, homemade lighting. DIY.



## Joshie (Apr 5, 2013)

Since I am a beginner in professional photography, I am wondering if that would work with a spotlight with some sort of covers, such as these white curtains or clothing material so not to blind anyone in front? I have few of spotlights, quite huge handheld spotlights (most of people uses them when working on a vehicle) and for some reason in my mind that it could work if I get something to cover it for it to not be too bright and use it as a flash. Any opinions on this? Would it work, or any advice on how to turn the spotlights into.... A flash.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 5, 2013)

Joshie said:


> Since I am a beginner in professional photography, I am wondering if that would work with a spotlight with some sort of covers, such as these white curtains or clothing material so not to blind anyone in front? I have few of spotlights, quite huge handheld spotlights (most of people uses them when working on a vehicle) and for some reason in my mind that it could work if I get something to cover it for it to not be too bright and use it as a flash. Any opinions on this?


 
It depends on what you are shooting. You did't tell us.  For product of still life photography a lot of people use light light this
Bayco 150-Watt Incandescent Clamp Light-CE-300PDQ at The Home Depot
and then defuse with paper.

They are not as bright as a flash but because your object does not move you can use a longer shutter speed with your camera on a tripod.

If you are shooting people you are going to want to go with flash as as the people will move.



Joshie said:


> any advice on how to turn the spotlights into.... A flash.



They simply are NOT built to work that way, just save up for a proper flashes.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 5, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Joshie said:
> 
> 
> > Since I am a beginner in professional photography, I am wondering if that would work with a spotlight with some sort of covers, such as these white curtains or clothing material so not to blind anyone in front? I have few of spotlights, quite huge handheld spotlights (most of people uses them when working on a vehicle) and for some reason in my mind that it could work if I get something to cover it for it to not be too bright and use it as a flash. Any opinions on this?
> ...


More so this: Adjustment Spotlight. I will eventually need to get me some lighting, as right of now I am using Nikon SB-910 speedlite. But I'd still like to have a bit of lights in the corner aiming at the person with some kind of UV papers covering it to dim the light down a little bit. They're quite bright actually. I am trying to figure if it's possible to use these spotlights for right now since I wouldn't have time to order them and be shipped here in time. Other option I can think of is reflector.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, you'll most likely need to get the beam spread out a good bit, by bouncing it off of a wall, or corner, or a piece of what is called poster board (aka foam-core board). The camera's white balance will need to be set manually to something kind of low, I am guessing 2,500 to 2,900degrees Kelvin, so that the colors you get are not all yellowish and wonky-looking. Normal noon daylight is about 5,000 degrees Kelvin; indoor table lamps with incandescent bulbs are much,much lower in color temp, and I AM GUESSING, this spotlight is also in the 2,500-2,900 degrees Kelvin range as to the color of light it emits.

Honestly...I think something else would be better. My guess is that the spotlight will be 2,600 Klevin, and the SB-910 light will be around 5,050 Kelvin, and that will be a huge mis-match on light coloration,and it'll look "weird", tp put it politely. HOWEVER...it could also look "cool" if done right...so...experiment...SEE for yourself how it works.


----------



## andrewkurcan (Apr 9, 2013)

Other option I can think of is reflector.[/QUOTE]

Bingo -start with that.


----------



## andrewkurcan (Apr 9, 2013)

Joshie said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Joshie said:
> ...



You nailed it at the end - get a reflector and start there.


----------

